# Mattierte Lampen - habt ihr genug gebunkert?



## IBFS (23 August 2009)

Zitat:
Zwar seien die meisten darüber informiert, dass ab September die 
100-Watt-Glühlampe verboten ist, aber dass auch sämtliche mattierten
Lampen vom Markt verbannt werden, ganz gleich, ob sie 10, 40 oder 60
Watt haben, das sei ihnen nicht bewusst. Insgesamt rund tausend
Leuchtmittel sind von dem Verdikt betroffen.
Ende:


EU-Entscheidung: Glühbirnen-Aus wird zur Farce - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft

_Mehr zu diesem Thema am Sonntag HEUTE im SPIEGEL TV Magazin, 22:25 Uhr, RTL_ 


Ach ja und:


Halogenlampen ........ 2016 werden sie auch verboten.


*Willkommen in der Ungemütlichkeit!!!*



Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 August 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> *Willkommen in der Ungemütlichkeit!!!*



wieso Ungemütlichkeit, werden die Kerzen auch verboten?

Danke, du hast recht muss ersteinmal diese Woche Horten.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Markus (23 August 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> *Willkommen in der Ungemütlichkeit!!!*
> 
> 
> Gruß


 
naja ich finde das darf man so nicht sagen, spziell die LED technik hat da inzwischen richtig tolle dinge am markt!
und da steckt noch ne menge potential drin, das aber vermtulich noch in vielen schubladen verschlossenbleibt solange man noch mit herkömmlichen lampen geld verdienen kann.

also ich bin sicher kein super grüner, wenn so einer zu mir meint das sein nächstet auto deutlich unter 5 liter verbrauchen wird, dann erkläre ich ihm das mein nächstes auto deutlich über 200 ps haben wird.

aber das heizen mit glühbirnen und halogenlampen halte ich schon längst für überflüssig, zu diesen leuchtmitteln gibt es nämlich vernünftige alternativen - zu großen verbrennermotoren leider noch nicht...


----------



## hausenm (23 August 2009)

Energiesparlampen sind Umweltverträglich- ich denke eher nicht- als Stichwort Quecksilber in der Leuchtschicht- wie in den guten "alten" Leuchtstoffröhren. Und LED Ich bau meinen Außenscheinwerfer auf LED um gibt es da 500W Leuchtmittel. Mir sind da keine bekannt. 
Es gibt von der Untersuchungen daß die Umstellung nicht der Umwelt zuträglich ist. Aber was will man von der Politik anderes erwarten- bauen Braunkohlekraftwerke und versuchen CO2 in der Erde zu verpressen nur damit Hr. "Erzengel" seinen "Ausstieg" bekommt. Nun denn.


----------



## nade (23 August 2009)

Also LED Technik ist zwar schwer am Kommen, Osram hat Leuchtmittel 230V E14 die bis zu 40W Konventionell ersetzen können... Nur die Energiesparleuchten sind bei kalten Themperaturen wie z.B. Außenbereich der letzte Schrott. Bis da volle Lichtleistung kommt...EU Extrem Unnötig


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 August 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Energiesparlampen sind Umweltverträglich- ich denke eher nicht- als Stichwort Quecksilber in der Leuchtschicht- wie in den guten "alten" Leuchtstoffröhren. Und LED Ich bau meinen Außenscheinwerfer auf LED um gibt es da 500W Leuchtmittel. Mir sind da keine bekannt.



Öhm, nö...
Das ist Äpfel mit Kirschen verglichen...
Die LED´s haben eine WESENTLICH höhere Lichtausbeute als Konventionelle Leuchtmittel. Somit kann man da ca. Faktor 10 rechnen.
Das heisst: 30W LED entspricht in etwa 300W Halogen.

(Und LED Fluter gibts mittlerweile schon bis 100 (LED) Watt. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Perfektionist (24 August 2009)

Ja, ja - Energiesparen ist doch wichtig - besonders an den Stellen, wo es sich lohnt!

Mal sehen, wenn nächste Weihnachten mal wieder ein empfindliches Gemüt an meinem Haus vorbei läuft und den auf klassischer Wolframtechnik basierenden Lichtschlauch entdeckt, der da mit 300W fünf Wochen lang dauerheizt (ja, ich behaupte: lieber 24h durchheizen, als durch unnötiges Ein- und Ausschalten eine allzu frühzeitig mehrfach teurere Reparatur riskieren). Ja, ich lasse mich die alljährliche Weihnachtsbeleuchtung bewusst etwa 70-80EUR an reiner Energie kosten ...

Die Energiesparlampe im Bewegungsmelder vor der Haustür ist auch rausgeflogen, als sich herausstellte, dass das Zeug nicht für -10°C tauglich ist - und zwar nicht, weils dunkel blieb, sondern auch die Elektronik dafür nicht gemacht ist, insbesondere auch die Schalthäufigkeit für das arme Teil zu hoch war ...

Als Videoleuchte ist derzeit eine 50W-Halogenniedervoltspiegellampe im Einsatz - wenn man die bei 19V und damit verbundenen 75W betreibt, so lebt sie zwar nicht lang (die erste ist noch nicht einmal kaputt - Testlauf zwei Stunden ging ohne nennenswerten Helligkeitsverlust - ich hatte nur Angst, dass das Ding explodieren könnte, was aber wohl eher bei Halogen-Hochvolt der Fall ist), bringt dann aber doppelt soviel Licht als bei Nennleistung - und ist, wenn sie dann schliesslich stirbt, billig ausgetauscht. Such mal eine Videoleuchte, die ähnlich viel Licht so kompakt erbringt, wie eben diese Lösung.

Ja, Autofahren mit Licht ist ja auch sicherer, als dass es Energie verbraucht. Und dank Klimaanlage arbeitet auch die graue Masse des wichtigsten Insassen zuverlässiger.

Ach, hab ich da nicht neulich wieder in dem Infoblatt meinens Energieversorgers gelesen, dass allein drei (oder wars ne andre Zahl?) Kraftwerke allein für die Unterhaltungselektronik benötigt werden? Dass der Energieverbrauch höher sei, als der Verbrauch des deutschen Luftverkehrs? Dass ich als Verbraucher mir also mal den Energiesparzettel anschaun soll? Aber natürlich schau ich auf genau diesen Zettel - aber nicht aus politischen Gründen, sondern weils bei mir unterm Dach im Sommer schon warm genug ist, da braucht dann nicht noch auch diese Kiste mitzuheizen! Ich wundre mich immer nur: eigentlich will doch mein Energieversorger, dass ich Energie verbrauche ???


----------



## argv_user (24 August 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... Ich wundre mich immer nur: eigentlich will doch mein Energieversorger, dass ich Energie verbrauche ???



Das ist IMHO falsch: Der Versorger will Geld verdienen!
Wenn das dadurch erreicht wird, dass der Einzelne mehr verbraucht, hast Du natürlich Recht.
Aber weil doch viele Kunden Strom sparen, ist es am Ende für den Versorger einfacher, den Preis anzuheben.


----------



## eYe (24 August 2009)

Gab gestern Abend einen schönen Spiegel.tv Bericht darüber, hier mal die Zusammenfassung: http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1017803.html


----------



## maweri (24 August 2009)

Ich habe mich bei der Einrichtung meines Hauses im letzten Jahr mehr oder weinger für eine Mix aus Glüh-, Halogen- und Energiesparlampen entschieden.
Ausschlaggebend war aber nicht das Leuchtmittel, sondern die Lampe. 

Im Keller habe ich z.B: eine Energiesparlampe, die umgerechnet 100W-Leuchtkraft entsprechen soll. Das Problem ist nur, wenn ich nur mal kurz reingehe und was holen will, kann ich besser 'ne Kerze mitnehmen. Erst nach ca. 3-5 Minuten kommen auch die 100W.
Macht sich auch toll in Treppenhäusern!

Abgesehen davon sehen einige Lampen mit E-Sparlampen schlichtweg sch... aus.


----------



## Markus (24 August 2009)

eYe schrieb:


> Gab gestern Abend einen schönen Spiegel.tv Bericht darüber, hier mal die Zusammenfassung: http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1017803.html


 

danke, das mit dem quecksilber war mir so nicht bekannt.

aber dennoch sehe ich in der LED technik eine sinnvolle alternative.
mit led ist sowohl "leistung" als auch "warm" möglich

meine alternative zur klasischen stehlampe die in jeder sofaecke zu finden ist:
http://neuerdings.com/2007/08/21/lebendige-led-oder-wie-man-auch-stimmung-macht/

habe das teil schon über ein jahr und bin begeistert.

dann gibts noch die LED stripes, die will ich demnächst in meiner wohnung einbauen, eigent sich bei mir super da ich in einer dachwohnung mit dicken alten sichtbalken bin. die stripes kommen hinter die balken und beleuchten den raum in der gewünschten farbe indirekt... über funk natürlich...

um sich mit den vielen möglichkeiten der led technik anzufreunden muss man eventuell auch etwas vom klasischen "deckenlampe-E27" denken weg gehen...


----------



## maweri (24 August 2009)

Ich will ja auch nicht grundsätzlich an der Glühlampe festhalten.
Nur kenne ich das in der Regel so, daß erst das Produkt (hier: Leuchte) und dann die Ersatzteile (hier: Glühlampen) vom Markt genommen werden. Und zwar mit einigen Jahren Abstand.

Aber die all(besser)wissende EU kümmert sich einen Sch...dreck um die Belange der Bürger. 
Ich sehe es einfach nicht ein, daß ich mir, wenn die Glühlampen den Geist aufgeben, eine komplett neue Leuchte kaufen soll.

Wart Ihr schon mal in letzter Zeit im Lampenladen oder Baumarkt? Die meisten Leuchten sind immer noch auf Glühlampenbasis. LED-Technik ist kaum vorhanden. Bewußt gesehen habe ich nur kleine Spots, die man z.B. unter Hängeschränke in der Küche anbringen kann. Und natürlich die Lichterketten, die zu Weihnachten ums Haus gelegt werden.


----------



## Approx (24 August 2009)

maweri schrieb:


> ...Die meisten Leuchten sind immer noch auf Glühlampenbasis. LED-Technik ist kaum vorhanden.


Die LED-Leuchtmittel gibts auch mit E14/E27 Gewinde. Die Hersteller schlafen ja auch nicht hinterm Mond...
Ich hab an meinem Haus die komplette Aussen-, und Innenflurbeleuchtung auf LED-Technik umgestellt. Einfach die ollen 60W (E27-)Glühbirne rausgeschraubt und neue LED-Teile (1,2W) für 5€ das Stück reingedreht... 
Zugegeben, es ist ein bisschen dunkler als die Glühlampen, aber hält sich noch im akzeptablen Rahmen.
Die LED-Leuchtmittel hab ich zwar aus dem Netz bestellt, habe diese aber auch schon bei OBI gesehen.

Gruß Approx

P.S.: Bei der versprochenen Lebensdauer von 100.000 h und geschätzen 8 h täglicher Brenndauer, brauche ich mir bei der Aussenbeleuchtung wohl die nächsten 33 Jahre keine Sorgen mehr zu machen, hehe.


----------



## maweri (24 August 2009)

Dann muß ich beim nächsten Mal die Augen aufhalten.
Wie sieht's den mit den LEDs aus, wenn die in eine Spotleuchte eingeschraubt werden? Macht das auch optisch noch was her?
Die Sparlampen gehen da nun wirklich nicht, auch wenn es inzwischen schon diverse Bauformen gibt.

Gruß
maweri


----------



## Markus (24 August 2009)

maweri schrieb:


> Wart Ihr schon mal in letzter Zeit im Lampenladen oder Baumarkt? Die meisten Leuchten sind immer noch auf Glühlampenbasis. LED-Technik ist kaum vorhanden. Bewußt gesehen habe ich nur kleine Spots, die man z.B. unter Hängeschränke in der Küche anbringen kann. Und natürlich die Lichterketten, die zu Weihnachten ums Haus gelegt werden.


 
Wer im Baumarkt Lampen kauft ist selber Schuld, ich denke das kann dir jeder Elektroinstallateur bestätigen!

Ich kenne keinen Baumakt der auf diesem Gebiet nicht ausschliesslich billigen Schrott im Programm hat.
In den letzten Jahren sind eigentlich alle Baumärkte vollständig in den Bereich Discountschrott abgestiegen, nicht mal mehr der STABILO ist mehr das was er mal war, zwar der einzige mir bekannte Baumarkt der noch Schaltermaterial von JUNG anbietet, aber einen Schlüsselsatz von GEDORE habe ich selbst da letztens vergeblich gesucht... :-(


Was das angeht bist du beim kleinen Einzelhändler um die Ecke oder meinetwegen noch im Möbelhaus wesentlichb besser beraten.

Ersterer hat zwar nicht unbedingt die Auswahl im showroom, aber ird qualität und beratung, und er ist auch meisst gerne bereit extra für dich ein paar muster aus seinen zahlreichen katalogen zu ordern...

und für die die eher auf die version web2.0 stehehn, ich habe zb speziell bei den LED-Stripes sehr gute erfahrungen mit der telefonsichen beratung von "spezialisierten online händlern" (ich nenne die typen eher freaks ) die ich zb. bei ebay gefunden habe geamacht!

aber baumarkt, das ist nun wirklich fürn...


----------



## Approx (24 August 2009)

Hallo maweri, ich glaube die Optik ist immer auch Geschmackssache. Mir gefallen die LED-Leuchtmittel sehr gut. Die meisten gibt es auch in "warmweiss" d.h. ohne kalte Blauanteile im Licht. Meine Leuchtmittel habe ich hier bestellt. Soll aber keine Werbung sein, gelle? 

Gruß Approx


----------



## maweri (24 August 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> aber baumarkt, das ist nun wirklich fürn...


 
Dann versuch doch mal Deiner Holden 'ne Leuchte anzudrehen, die sie nicht selbst in ihrer vollen Größe gesehen hat.

Aber ich will mal nicht so sein... auch ich möchte vorher gerne wissen, was ich mir da an die Decke bzw. Wand schraube. Und im web sieht's man es halt nicht immer so genau.


Mir geht aber eher die Art und Weise der EU auf den Sack, als die "neue" Technik.


----------



## Approx (24 August 2009)

maweri schrieb:


> Dann versuch doch mal Deiner Holden 'ne Leuchte anzudrehen, die sie nicht selbst in ihrer vollen Größe gesehen hat.


*ACK* 
Da hilft nur:  :sb3: DURCHSETZEN!  
Ich sag' immer :"Wer hat hier die Ahnung von Elektrik? - Du, oder ICH?" 
Die Frauen wollen doch am liebsten halogen und ganz chic. Du darfst zusehen, wie Du den Trafo verbaust ohne das Haus abzufackeln...


----------



## maweri (24 August 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> Die Frauen wollen doch am liebsten halogen und ganz chic. Du darfst zusehen, wie Du den Trafo verbaust ohne das Haus abzufackeln...


 
Wenn's nach ihr gegangen wäre, würde ich mich nur mir Helm durch unser Haus laufen. 
Ständig musste ich ihr Hängeleuchten ausreden. Sie mit ihren gut 1,50m spürt nicht mal die Wärmeabstrahlung der Glühlampen, wenn sie drunter hergeht. Unser eins mit über 1,90m braucht dann kein Kopfballpendel mehr.


----------



## OHGN (24 August 2009)

maweri schrieb:


> ....
> Mir geht aber eher die Art und Weise der EU auf den Sack, als die "neue" Technik.


*ACK*

Es scheint mir in letzter Zeit allzusehr in Mode zu kommen sämtliche Probleme mit Verboten und Reglementierungen lösen zu wollen.:evil:
Sei es dieses alberne Glühlampenverbot, die Feinstaubplakettenverordnung oder das diskriminierende 'Nichtraucherschutzgesetz'.
Als nächstes kommt die Rußfilterpflicht für feststoffbeheizte Öfen und Kamine.
Toll kann ich da nur sagen.:sb13:

Ich habe mich jedenfalls mit sovielen Glühlampen bevorratet, dass ich mir um dieses Verbot hier keine Gedanken mehr zu machen brauche.

Nicht dass ich die neuen Techniken der Lichtgewinnung ablehnen würde, ich setze an Stellen wo es angebracht ist schon seit Langem Energiesparlampen ein und sogar die ersten LED- Leuchtmittel sind in jüngerer Zeit dazugekommen.

Aber ich will immer noch selbst entscheiden an welcher Stelle ich die gute alte 'Glühbirne' verwende, nämlich dort, wo ihr Einsatz einfach zweckmäßig ist.


----------



## S5-Bastler (24 August 2009)

Warum braucht ihr Ersatz? 
gehen die denn mal kaputt? 

http://www.centennialbulb.org/


----------



## zotos (24 August 2009)

Frag: Bestand politischer Handlungsbedarf? Wenn ja wie hätte man das ganze sonst lösen können? Strafsteuer von 800%? Wenn nein warum nicht?

@argv_user: *ACK*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CY7DA7uF4Ik


----------



## IBFS (24 August 2009)

Interessant wird es dann, wenn er arme unwissende Kunde
in seinem Haus einen R-Dimmer hat. Da kann man nicht einfach
in die Fassung eine LED-E27 stecken ODER?

Wer denkt bitte an die "halbwissenden Normalverbraucher".
Im bedenken - wir machen uns hier nen Kopp - aber wir sind
nicht der "normale"  Durchschnitt.


ERGO müßte man an jede Lampenfassung heute scheiben was für ein
Dimmer "dahinter" ist. Viel Spass.

Gruß


----------



## argv_user (25 August 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> Interessant wird es dann, wenn er arme unwissende Kunde
> in seinem Haus einen R-Dimmer hat. Da kann man nicht einfach
> in die Fassung eine LED-E27 stecken ODER?
> 
> ...



Im Grunde muss dann eben nur die Installation von dazu befähigten Personen auf den neuesten Stand gebracht werden.


----------



## IBFS (25 August 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Im Grunde muss dann eben nur die Installation von dazu befähigten Personen auf den neuesten Stand gebracht werden.


 
dazu muß der Kunde BEVOR er die neue Birne reindreht erst mal wissen,
dass seine Installation auf den "neuesten Stand gebracht werden" muß.


----------



## nade (25 August 2009)

So LED-TEchnik, vor nicht einem Jahr bei Osram ein Seminar mitgemacht. LED Technik ist im Aufschwung, sie gibt es auch in "normaler" Kerzenform... JA sie bringen auch entsprechend Warmweißes Licht. Wie die in dem LED Shop, nehm ich mal an, wird mittlerweile auch recht viel LEistung bereits gebracht.
Zu Markus seinen "Stripes", ja auch mir würde sowas gefallen, weil von Kalt weiß bis Puffrot alle Farben machbar sind. Bei Osram z.B. besteht sogar die Möglichkeit ein Lichtprogramm drauf zu setzen, was dann z.B. auch Filmeffekte ermöglichen würde.
Sag nur DALI Schnittstelle, da fällt Markus bestimmt auch ncoh was ein zum Ansteuern für einen Kinofilm 
Ansonst auch gegen EU Diktatur.Solange die Lichteffizienz noch nicht mit Alternativen Lauchtmittel machbar ist, wird eben die "alte" Glühbirne" wie auch die Halogenröhren gebraucht.


----------



## argv_user (25 August 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> dazu muß der Kunde BEVOR er die neue Birne reindreht erst mal wissen,
> dass seine Installation auf den "neuesten Stand gebracht werden" muß.



Das wissen Du, ich und sogar manche Elektriker, aber irgendwer sollte das dem Endkunden verraten. Und genau dieser Wissenstransfer findet nicht statt.


----------



## Approx (26 August 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Das wissen Du, ich und sogar manche Elektriker, aber irgendwer sollte das dem Endkunden verraten. Und genau dieser Wissenstransfer findet nicht statt.


Warscheinlich liegst Du damit richtig, ABER:
Jede "Hausfrau" liest sich die Inhaltsstoffe eines jeden 0815-Joghurts durch, vergleicht Kalorientabellen, forscht nach dem "besten" Mineralwasser...
Trotzdem:
Die Energiesparlampe aus dem Supermarkt wird einfach in die gedimmte Wohnzimmerlampe reingedreht und dann wundert man sich, warum das Sch..Ding nicht funzt. *Es steht aber auch auf der Packung, ob dimmbar oder nicht, hehe!*
Fällt mir spontan die Signatur von vierlagig ein...

Gruß Approx


----------



## maxi (31 August 2009)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Das heisst: 30W LED entspricht in etwa 300W Halogen.


 

Smiles, dann bekommst du einen Nobelpreis :O)

Nimm mal 6 mal 10W Power Leds ohne Linse und eine 58 Watt Röhre mit guten Reflektor.
Haben wir früher schon mal getestet als Platzbeleuchtung . Die LED`s brachten kaum etwas. Die 58 Watt Röhre wie bewähert einwandfrei.


----------



## maxi (31 August 2009)

Der Trick an LED Technik ist dies LED`s zu Pulsen.
Kurze einschaltimpulte in hoher Frequenz drauf geben.
Das Auge nimmt das Flackern des Lichts zwar war, aber das Gehirn kann es nicht verarbeiten und bildet aus dem Stroboeffekt ein ständiges Bild.

Weiterer Vorteil ist auch das sich so Farbnuancen untermischen lassen die sich normal mit einen RGB nicht gestalten lassen. Richt starke Neonfarben zum Beispiel.

Geht auf die Dauer aber sehr zu lasten der Konzentration und Nerven.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (31 August 2009)

> Smiles, dann bekommst du einen Nobelpreis :O)


Danke, Da freu ich mich jetzt 



> Geht auf die Dauer aber sehr zu lasten der Konzentration und Nerven.


Das gehst Du mir schon lange...


Gruß
Timo


----------



## b1k86-DL (8 September 2009)

Stabilo, arbeitet mein Kumpel im Aussendienst!


----------



## Jan (9 September 2009)

Nur mal so nebenbei:
Ich warte seit 1,5 Jahren darauf, dass die Energiesparlampe mit Bewegungsmelder vor der Haustür kaputt geht (ich weiß, die Schaltspiele sind tödlich, aber lasse es drauf ankommen).
Hab versucht einen Halogenstrahler durch einen LED-Strahler zu ersetzen;
mit Halogen war der Raum ausgeleuchtet;
mit LED mußte man ein Buch fast 2 Meter hoch halten um lesen zu können.
Das ist allerdings schon gut 3 Jahre her. Ich warte noch etwas mit der LED-Technik, und setze sie nach und nach da ein, wo es sinnvoll ist. 
LEDs nutze ich noch zum Eigenbau von Taschenlampen.


----------



## vierlagig (24 Oktober 2009)

http://www.thomas-philipps-onlineshop.de/index.php?display=name&sort=581

sind das dann jetzt schon die letzten?


----------



## Luckyjack (25 Oktober 2009)

Wer weiter Glühbirnen will sollte die sich gleich im Großhandel holen.
Ich habe mich da ausreichend eingedeckt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Februar 2010)

*Glühlampen haben keinen Sammlerwert*

Es ist an der Zeit, um zu denken. Glühlampen haben keinen Sammlerwert. Ok, vielleicht die ersten aus dem 19. Jahrhundert, handgefertigt von Edison mit Platin-Glühwendel.

Deckt euch mal alle schön mit dem Schrott ein, das fördert das Bruttosozialprodukt. Mir wäre es einfach nur peinlich, in Technologie von 1840 zu investieren. LED-Leuchtmittel gibt es bereits in allen Formen und Farben. Und sie sind zehn mal effektiver als Glühlampen! Ok, sie sind als "echter Glühlampenersatz" z.Z. noch etwas teuer. Andererseits halten sie aber auch vielfach länger.

Wahrscheinlich ist elektrische Energie immer noch zu günstig. Aber auch das wird sich noch ändern. Das bekommen "die" schon hin, auch wenn sie sonst nichts hin bekommen.

Es ist ein Quantensprung der schon lange überfällig war. Bei einem PKW würde niemand lange überlegen.

Bei mir kommt jedenfalls kein neuer Glühfaden ins Haus.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## MSB (18 Februar 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> LED-Leuchtmittel gibt es bereits in allen Formen und Farben. Und sie sind zehn mal effektiver als Glühlampen! Ok, sie sind als "echter Glühlampenersatz" z.Z. noch etwas teuer. Andererseits halten sie aber auch vielfach länger.


Speziell die Haltbarkeit wäre fernab der Werbebroschüren der Hersteller noch zu beweisen.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist elektrische Energie immer noch zu günstig. Aber auch das wird sich noch ändern. Das bekommen "die" schon hin, auch wenn sie sonst nichts hin bekommen.


Energie wird sowieso teurer, entweder aufgrund von Aktionären, für die Rentenversicherung,
oder auch einfach nur die Tatsache, das der Energieverbrauch steigt oder sinkt.
Steigt er, müssen Netze ausgebaut werden, Sinkt er, müssen die Netzkosten auf weniger Strom umgelegt werden.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es ist ein Quantensprung der schon lange überfällig war. Bei einem PKW würde niemand lange überlegen.


Quantensprung, mein persönliches Lieblingswort, welches es jemals in den allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch geschafft hat.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantensprung

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Rudi (18 Februar 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> aber das heizen mit glühbirnen und halogenlampen halte ich schon längst für überflüssig, zu diesen leuchtmitteln gibt es nämlich vernünftige alternativen -



Dafür kannst Du dir dann einen Ölradiator hinstellen. Ich spare auch gern damit andere im Sommer auf Kunstschnee fahren konnen oder im Winter den Fußballrasen heizen :razz:


----------



## maweri (18 Februar 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Energie wird sowieso teurer, entweder aufgrund von Aktionären...


Und genau deshalb habe ich eon-Aktien. :icon_cool:

Das was ich an Strom mehr bezahle, kriege ich über die Dividenden wieder raus.
Tolles Ding, die Wirtschaft :sm24:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2010)

maweri schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb habe ich eon-Aktien. :icon_cool:
> 
> Das was ich an Strom mehr bezahle, kriege ich über die Dividenden wieder raus.
> Tolles Ding, die Wirtschaft :sm24:


 
Wusste garnicht das du Großaktionär bist, wenn ich dich das nächste mal
treffe, bist du der die Runden zahlt .


----------



## maweri (18 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das du Großaktionär bist, wenn ich dich das nächste mal
> treffe, bist du der die Runden zahlt .


 
Habe damals in einem Vorgängerladen von denen meine Lehre gemacht.
Zum Dank dafür durfte ich mir jedes Jahr Mitarbeiteraktien (saugünstig) holen. 
Ist inzwischen ca. 20 Jahre her. Das Geld habe ich längst wieder raus. Vor der bösen, bösen Krise waren die um ca. 1000% gestiegen. (Auf meinen EK gerechnet)

Das mit dem Bierchen sollten wir hinkriegen. Wenigstens 1 Runde.


----------



## Rudi (18 Februar 2010)

maweri schrieb:


> Habe damals in einem Vorgängerladen von denen meine Lehre gemacht.
> Zum Dank dafür durfte ich mir jedes Jahr Mitarbeiteraktien (saugünstig) holen.
> Ist inzwischen ca. 20 Jahre her. Das Geld habe ich längst wieder raus. Vor der bösen, bösen Krise waren die um ca. 1000% gestiegen. (Auf meinen EK gerechnet)
> 
> Das mit dem Bierchen sollten wir hinkriegen. Wenigstens 1 Runde.



Möchte meinen Anteil auch gen absaufen. :razz::razz:


----------



## maweri (18 Februar 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Möchte meinen Anteil auch gen absaufen. :razz::razz:


 
Dann komm im September (voraussichtlich) zum 3. NRW-Stammtisch nach Bielefeld. Helmut wird den sicherlich wieder gerne organisieren:TOOL:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Februar 2010)

maweri schrieb:


> Dann komm im September (voraussichtlich) zum 3. NRW-Stammtisch nach Bielefeld. Helmut wird den sicherlich wieder gerne organisieren:TOOL:


 

uppsss


----------



## maweri (18 Februar 2010)

Da kommst Du jetzt wohl nicht mehr raus 
Dafür habe ich auch einen potenziellen Neukunden aquiriert.


----------



## IBFS (18 Februar 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es ist an der Zeit, um zu denken. Glühlampen haben keinen Sammlerwert. Ok, vielleicht die ersten aus dem 19. Jahrhundert, handgefertigt von Edison mit Platin-Glühwendel.
> 
> Deckt euch mal alle schön mit dem Schrott ein, das fördert das Bruttosozialprodukt. Mir wäre es einfach nur peinlich, in Technologie von 1840 zu investieren. LED-Leuchtmittel gibt es bereits in allen Formen und Farben. Und sie sind zehn mal effektiver als Glühlampen! Ok, sie sind als "echter Glühlampenersatz" z.Z. noch etwas teuer. Andererseits halten sie aber auch vielfach länger.


 
Diese Sicht ist leider sehr einseitig. Wer sich öfter mal in alten ehrwürdigen
Gemäuern aufhält, wird erkennen müssen, das für die dort vorhandenen
Lampen nunmal nur Glühlampen in Form einer Kerzenbirne schön ausschauen.

Wir können es ja machen wie in den USA - alles was älter als 20 Jahre
ist wird abgerissen!!! Dann gibt es auch keine Probleme mehr mit den
"falschen" aber altmodisch schönen Lampen.

Gruß


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> uppsss


 
ja ja Helmut... Ich hab mir das Reservierungsbuch schon durchgeschaut aber bisher ist noch nix am an einem Freitag im Sep. eingetragen.....

.... ich bleibe dran....


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Februar 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ...
> Bei einem PKW würde niemand lange überlegen.
> ...


als Du das geschrieben hast: dachtest Du, Du wärst als Deine Trollidentität im Forum unterwegs?
Hmmmm, im Jahr laufen bei mir rund 1000 bis 1500EUR in den Tankstutzen meines Autos. Dafür kann ich eine 100W-Lampe rund 40000 Stunden brennen lassen?
ich benutze jetzt das leicht rötliche Glimmen meines Heizstrahlers, um abends in der kalten Jahreszeit mein Eigenheim in wohliges Licht zu tauchen ...


----------



## OHGN (19 Februar 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ......
> Mir wäre es einfach nur peinlich, in Technologie von 1840 zu investieren.
> 
> ...............
> ...



Wobei es jetzt nur konsequent wäre auch Autos mit Verbrennungsmotor über 100 PS zu verbieten, ab 2012 dann die mit über 75 PS, ab 2015 über 50 PS ....

Das Alter der Technologie des Verbrennungsmotors ist ja nun fast identisch mit dem der Glühlampe.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2010)

Dann sollte Mann auch das runde Rad gegen ein eckiges austauschen,
die Sonne gegen ein Sonnenstudio usw.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Februar 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> ..Wer sich öfter mal in alten ehrwürdigen Gemäuern aufhält, wird erkennen müssen, das für die dort vorhandenen Lampen nunmal nur Glühlampen in Form einer Kerzenbirne schön ausschauen...


Naja, eigentlich sind diese Kerzenlampen dort auch nur ein kläglicher Ersatz für richtige Fackeln.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> als Du das geschrieben hast: dachtest Du, Du wärst als Deine Trollidentität im Forum unterwegs?
> Hmmmm, im Jahr laufen bei mir rund 1000 bis 1500EUR in den Tankstutzen meines Autos. Dafür kann ich eine 100W-Lampe rund 40000 Stunden brennen lassen?..


Eigentlich dachte ich an ein Fahrzeug, welches bei vergleichbarer Leistung nur noch 10% der Betriebskosten eines herkömmlichen Vehicels benötigt. Dann glüht deine Birne nur noch 4000h. Was heißt hier eigentlich "Trollidentität". Ich bin doch ohnehin schon trollig genug.



OHGN schrieb:


> Wobei es jetzt nur konsequent wäre auch Autos mit Verbrennungsmotor über 100 PS zu verbieten, ab 2012 dann die mit über 75 PS, ab 2015 über 50 PS ....


Zeit wird's! Dann müßte jedoch der DeLorian mit dem Flux-Kompensator her ;-) .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Februar 2010)

Schnell zuschlagen, Auktion läuft noch fast 2 Stunden:

"Heiße Ware: Anti-Energiesparlampe OSRAM 200 Watt Birne!"

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230439455272


----------



## Phase (17 März 2010)

Was währe denn eine Alternative zu einer 12V/35W/36° Halogenlampe ?

Bis jetzt habe ich von ELV welche mit 120° und SMD LEDs. Die sind allerdings etwas dunkler.
Nehm ich jetzt welche mit einer 3 W oder 4 W LED habe ich kaum noch abstrahlungswinkel.

Naja in der Discotheken-Technik gibt es die PAR64 mit LED, das beweist das alles gleichzeitig geht. Richtig Hell und ordentlicher Winkel.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 September 2010)

Phase schrieb:


> Naja in der Discotheken-Technik gibt es die PAR64 mit LED, das beweist das alles gleichzeitig geht. Richtig Hell und ordentlicher Winkel.



Ich kram das jetzt nochmal raus...
Also das mit Der Bühnentechnik mit LED-PAR-Kannen, an dem Thema bin ich auch gerade dran...
Habe mir jetzt auch mal verschiedene Modelle zum testen und schauen, wie hell die sind bestellt.
Vorteile:
Über DMX512 Ansteuerbar, keine Dimmer, Relais oder sonstiges mehr erforderlich! (aus SPS mit RS232 dann Wandler auf DMX, kostet 30-50 Euro)
Schonmal dadurch fast unschlagbar günstig!
Wenn RGB-Kannen freie Farbmischung möglich
Auch Weisse Kannen verfügbar, über DMX natürlich Dimmbar
DMX an sich ist auch relativ einfach und günstig mit Microfonkabel und XLR-Steckern selbst zu löten.

Werde weiter berichten, wenn ich weiter bin...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Phase (13 September 2010)

Da bleibe ich drann


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Dezember 2010)

http://news.de.msn.com/newsflash-bilder.aspx?cp-documentid=155632707&page=1

sitzen wir halt im dunkeln......

Kerzen werden dann ja auch bald verboten


----------



## Ralle (22 Dezember 2010)

Ist ja eh nur ne Rechengröße um die CO2-Verpflichtungen einzuhalten, alles rein fiktiv. Und dafür darf auch die Umwelt versaut wund den Konzernen so richtig der Geldhahn aufgedreht werden. Wenn die das rückgängig machen, bekommen wir ein Problem, wie CO2 einsparen??? Dann werden Kühe verboten oder PKW mit Tretpedalen ausgestattet. Irgend ein Unsinn wird schon durchgehen


----------



## M-Ott (22 Dezember 2010)

Wie? Macht das etwa beim CO2 was aus, ob ich eine ESL pder eine Glühlampe benutze? 2008 wurde nur etwa 1% des Energiebedarfs in Privathaushalten in Deutschalnd für Beleuchtung aufgewendet. Davon 80% eingespart, heißt immerhin 0,8% weniger Energiebedarf. Und dafür dann den Menschen aufzwingen, wie sie ihren Wohnbereich beleuchten dürfen! *ROFL*
Wahrscheinlich haben die Sitzungen, in denen das Gesetz beschlossen wurde mehr Energie verbraucht, als damit in den nächsten 10 Jahren gespart wird.

Und ob die Umwelt bei der Stromproduktion oder dem Recycling der ESL verschmutzt wird, verschiebt die ganze Sache eher noch zu Gunsten der ESL.


----------



## Ralle (22 Dezember 2010)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Und ob die Umwelt bei der Stromproduktion oder dem Recycling der ESL verschmutzt wird, verschiebt die ganze Sache eher noch zu Gunsten der ESL.



Ne, glaub ich nicht, Produktion, Recycling sind garantiert enorm umwelschädigend, denn da ist ein Haufen Elektronik verbaut, Quecksilber etc. Und ich glaube kaum, dass das alles beim Recycling landet, du? Also ab damit in die Verbrennung oder auf die Deponie, super. Ach ja, die Teile halten ja ewig, selten so gelacht, die verrecken schneller, als jede Glühlampe.

Das mit dem CO2 ist ne reine Rechengröße. Verbietet man die Glühlampen, spart man bis Jahr ... so und soviel Energie, ergo Co2 und schon hat man seine Verpflichtung erfüllt, ne echte Bürokratenlachnummer aus Brüssel. Dafür sollte man ein paar Leute 20 Jahre lang im Knast ESL recyceln lassen!


----------



## M-Ott (22 Dezember 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ne, glaub ich nicht, Produktion, Recycling sind garantiert enorm umwelschädigend, denn da ist ein Haufen Elektronik verbaut, Quecksilber etc.


 
Quecksilber wird aber auch bei der Erzeugung von Strom in Kraftwerken freigesetzt, viele Quellen sagen, dass das durch den Mehrverbrauch an Strom freigesetzte Quecksilber eher mehr ist, als die Durchnittsmenge in einer ESL.



Ralle schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Teile halten ja ewig, selten so gelacht, die verrecken schneller, als jede Glühlampe.!


 
Komisch. Ich habe bei mir zuhause in den letzten 6 Jahren keine 10 Lampen getauscht, und ich benutze ausschließlich ESL.



Ralle schrieb:


> Das mit dem CO2 ist ne reine Rechengröße. Verbietet man die Glühlampen, spart man bis Jahr ... so und soviel Energie, ergo Co2 und schon hat man seine Verpflichtung erfüllt.


 
Es ist mir auch eigentlich egal, ob die Dinger deutlich, knapp oder gar nicht umweltschonender sind, als Glühlampen, denn nach meinen Erfahrungen sind sie eines auf jeden Fall: Geldbeutelschonend.


----------



## Approx (23 Dezember 2010)

Das mit dem Verrecken von ESL ist so eine Sache.. Wenn man natürlich nur den 5er-Pack für 3,99€ bei Aldi kauft, dann hat man natürlich selber Schuld. Ich habe im Haus auch fast ausschließlich ESL oder LED-Leuchtmittel. Aber nur dort wo es auch Sinn macht. Im Kellereingang, wo die Lampe höchstens mal 2 min eingeschaltet wird, brauchts auch keine teure LED. Da tuts ne 60W-Edison. Und von Kurzlebigkeit von ESL kann ich nicht berichten. Ich kaufe auch keinen Müll, der erst in 5 min hell wird.
Übrigens wird der Energie-Einspareffekt bezüglich Beleuchtung in der Bevölkerung überschätzt! Frei nach dem Motto "Wenn die 40W-Funzel im Keller eine Nacht angelassen wurde, gibt es Familienstreit und Schuldzuweisungen. Aber ganzjährig nen Trockner benutzen, weil dann die Wäsche "so flauschig" ist... Tztztz paradox

So long
Approx


----------



## M-Ott (23 Dezember 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Das mit dem Verrecken von ESL ist so eine Sache.. Wenn man natürlich nur den 5er-Pack für 3,99€ bei Aldi kauft, dann hat man natürlich selber Schuld.


 
Bezüglich Lebensdauer kann ich die von IKEA empfehlen. 



Approx schrieb:


> Übrigens wird der Energie-Einspareffekt bezüglich Beleuchtung in der Bevölkerung überschätzt! Frei nach dem Motto "Wenn die 40W-Funzel im Keller eine Nacht angelassen wurde, gibt es Familienstreit und Schuldzuweisungen. Aber ganzjährig nen Trockner benutzen, weil dann die Wäsche "so flauschig" ist... Tztztz paradox


 
Ganz genau! Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, waren es 2008 nur ca. 1% des gesamten Energiebedarfs in deutschen Haushalten, die für Beleuchtung aufgebracht wurden. Die ganze Sache mit der Beleuchtung wird maßlos übertrieben! Da stecken 20 Netzteile ganztägig in der Steckdose und die EU verbietet Glühlampen um Energie zu sparen! Da hat die ESL-Lobby gannze Arbeit geleistet!
Das ist genau die gleich Augenwischerei wie mit der Feinstaubplakette! Da war es auch so, dass man an der falschen Stelle angepackt hat, schließlich kamen seinerzeit nur etwa 15% des Feinstaubs aus Abgasen, davon 2/3 von LKW.
Aber heutzutage muss Politik ja nicht mehr effektiv sondern nur noch plakativ sein!


----------



## argv_user (23 Dezember 2010)

M-Ott schrieb:


> ...
> Aber heutzutage muss Politik ja nicht mehr effektiv sondern nur noch plakativ sein!


Und genau deshalb gehen immer mehr Leute zur Wahl.


----------



## Paule (23 Dezember 2010)

So, jetzt soll die Energiesparlampe auch wieder verboten werden. *ROFL*

http://www.krone.at/Nachrichten/EU_..._neu_entbrannt-Gesundheitsrisiko-Story-236920

> Gefahr für Schwangere und Kinder. <

Ich geh mal Wachskerzen kaufen.


----------



## M-Ott (23 Dezember 2010)

Dann muss man ja alle Leuchtstofflampen verbieten.
Ach ja... und natürlich alle Autos... und natürlich Steckdosen (gefährlich)... und Gasleitungen... und bei Schnee und Eis das Haus verlassen (extrem gesundheitsgefährdend)
*ROFL*


----------



## Gebs (23 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich geh mal Wachskerzen kaufen.



Die werden sicherlich auch bald verboten!
Weil:
1. Die Lichtausbeute ist noch schlechter als bei Glühbirnen. Die meiste Energie wird in Wärme umgewandelt.
2. Es entsteht Ruß. => Feinstaub.
3. Beim Abbrennen entstehen Schadstoffe (u.a. Benzol => Krebserregend).

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Dezember 2010)

dann bleibt uns ja nur noch eins, wenn es Dunkel wird, ab ins Bett und schlafen.


----------



## M-Ott (23 Dezember 2010)

Und keinen Gänsebraten!!!
http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/wirtschaft/gaensebraten-erhoeht-stromverbrauch-enorm-1.313110


----------



## argv_user (23 Dezember 2010)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Und keinen Gänsebraten!!!
> http://nachrichten.rp-online.de/wirtschaft/gaensebraten-erhoeht-stromverbrauch-enorm-1.313110



Wer wie ich einen 18kW Durchlauferhitzer hat kann darüber nur lachen.


----------



## Zefix (23 Dezember 2010)

Drum wird Silvester gegrillt und an Weihnachten gibts einfach nur Weisswiarscht *ROFL*


----------



## M-Ott (1 September 2011)

Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt...
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/w...en-treiben-Preise-fuer-Energiesparlampen.html


----------



## OHGN (5 September 2011)

> (...)
> Doch tatsächlich schießt die EU dabei mit Kanonen auf Spatzen. Denn die  Kosten für Beleuchtung machen gerade mal 1,5 Prozent des Energiebedarfs  eines privaten Haushalts aus - selbst mit den energieuneffizienten  Glühbirnen, die jetzt verbannt werden.
> (...)





> Das Wort "Betrug" liegt Schrader auf der Zunge. Er versteht die Welt  nicht mehr. Besser gesagt: Die EU. Warum verbietet die - abgesehen von  der 100-Watt-Lampe - alle matten Lampen?
> Weil die Mattierung Licht schluckt, sagt EU-Sprecher Taradellas Espuny.
> Er  hätte vielleicht mal gemeinsam mit Lampenhändler Schrader einen Blick  in den Katalog eines großen Leuchtmittelproduzenten werfen sollen. Dort  sind die Lichtleistungen aller Lampen angegeben. Laut Katalog produziert  eine klare 60-Watt-Glühlampe 710 Lumen. Und eine mattierte  60-Watt-Glühlampe? Auch 710 Lumen.
> (...)


Und warum ist niemand in der Lage, sich gegen solch offenkundigen Schwachsinn zur Wehr zu setzen ?


----------



## Rudi (6 September 2011)

_Da kann man nur dazu sagen: Gute Lobby-Arbeit._


----------



## vollmi (8 September 2011)

Hauptsache sie verbieten meinen Heatball nicht 

mfG René


----------



## M-Ott (8 September 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Hauptsache sie verbieten meinen Heatball nicht


Liest Du keine Zeitung?
http://www.op-marburg.de/Nachrichte...ltweit/Gluehlampen-bleiben-in-Europa-verboten


----------



## vollmi (8 September 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Liest Du keine Zeitung?
> http://www.op-marburg.de/Nachrichte...ltweit/Gluehlampen-bleiben-in-Europa-verboten



Oha. Ich glaube ich starte einen Schmugglerring aus der Schweiz aus


----------



## Wutbürger (8 September 2011)

OHGN schrieb:


> Und warum ist niemand in der Lage, sich gegen solch offenkundigen Schwachsinn zur Wehr zu setzen ?


 Wo ist das Problem?

Verbotene Lampen bekommt man nicht mehr, Lampen mit Quecksilber kommen mir keine ins Haus - hab ich mich eben kundig gemacht und bin auf Quarz-Lampen umgestiegen.  
Das sind Leuchtstoffröhren, die die Bezeichnung „Warmton“ auch noch wirklich verdienen. :twisted:

Der Wutbürger


----------



## IBFS (8 September 2011)

OHGN schrieb:


> Und warum ist niemand in der Lage, sich gegen solch offenkundigen Schwachsinn zur Wehr zu setzen ?



Weil die Welt zu 99% aus Schwachsinn besteht...   das gibt es keinen Anfang und kein Ende.
Die einzige Gewissheit besteht darin, das in 4 Mrd. Jahren, egal was wir
auch tun, aller Schwachsinn in der explodierenden Sonne verdampft. 

Frank


----------



## vollmi (8 September 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Die einzige Gewissheit besteht darin, das in 4 Mrd. Jahren, egal was wir
> auch tun, aller Schwachsinn in der explodierenden Sonne verdampft.



Na wir werden es wohl schaffen unseren Schwachsinn vorher im Weltall zu verbreiten.


----------



## Approx (9 September 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Na wir werden es wohl schaffen unseren Schwachsinn vorher im Weltall zu verbreiten.


 
Da wäre ich eher skeptisch. In dem Film "Idiocracy" steckt viel Wahrheit.
Die Dummen zeugen viele Kinder, und die Akademiker sterben langsam aus. Fahrt mal mit der Bahn und seht euch um!
 Approx


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Mai 2012)

*LED-Panel - Empfehlung*

Auf dem Leuchtmittel-Markt hat sich mittlerweile einiges getan. Gibt es immer noch Verfechter der guten alten Steinzeit-Glühfaden-Technik?

Ich habe mir in den letzten Wochen LED Panels zugelegt. Eins mit 120x30cm² und eins mit 62x62cm², jeweils 40W (nachgemessen 38W), warmweiß. Sie spenden ein sehr warmes und wirklich sehr sehr angenehmes Licht (ideal für Morgenmuffel wie mich). Angenehmer als jede Glühbirne, von Leuchtstofflampen ganz zu schweigen. Die Leuchtfläche ist völlig gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet, man sieht keinerlei Leuchtpunkte. Die Lichtstärke kann man schlecht beurteilen. Auf jeden Fall ist sie um ein Vielfaches heller als herkömmliche, flächenmäßig gleichgroße Leuchtstoff-Technik dreifacher Leistung. Ich kann diese Leuchten besten Gewissens empfehlen, eventuell auch für Büroräume. Bei eBay sind sie als Auktion im Schnitt bereits für *70,-€* zu ergattern. Geliefert werden sie aus Holland (Verkäufer. "artikel-direkt").

Es kommt selten vor, aber ich bin echt begeistert!

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_saca...rom=R40&_nkw=LED+Panel+120&rt=nc&LH_Auction=1


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2012)

Bei "Schöner Wohnen" würde man damit kein Preis gewinnen, hast du die dir jetzt wirklich
ins Wohnzimmer gehängt und weiß das deine Frau schon?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Mai 2012)

Nein, die hängen in der Küche. Du glaubst garnicht, wo man jetzt überall Spinnweben und Fusseln sieht. Unterhalb der Kniehöhe hatte ich so etwas garnicht erwartet. Meine Frau hatte schon lange das schlechte Licht bemängelt. Nun Muß sie mit den Konsequenten leben. Im Wohnzimmer könnte ich mir so etwas als "Lichtfenster" vorstellen, wenn es dimmbar wäre. Das gibt es natürlich auch schon, nur etwas kostspieliger. Es gibt aber auch noch Teelichter in allen Formen, Farben und Düften.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2012)

Wie man sieht mit dem Licht den Dreck besser, dann kommt so etwas nicht in frage für mich. 
Ich mache erst den Staub weg, wenn das Atmen schwer fällt


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Mai 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie man sieht mit dem Licht den Dreck besser, dann kommt so etwas nicht in frage für mich.
> Ich mache erst den Staub weg, wenn das Atmen schwer fällt


Auch das kenne ich. Dann kann ich dir eine LED-Schreibtischleuchte  wärmstens empfehlen. Sie leuchtet ausschließlich deine Tastatur aus. Die  Farbe und die Helligkeit kannst du beliebig einstellen. Die Müllberge  auf deinem 2m²-Schreibtisch, links und rechts der Tastatur, erscheinen  erst im Morgengrauen. LED-Technik ist schon toll. Die Schreibtischlampe  gibt/gab es auch bei eBay (70..80€).


----------



## dalbi (5 Mai 2012)

Hi Onkel Dagobert,



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Auf dem Leuchtmittel-Markt hat sich mittlerweile einiges getan. Gibt es immer noch Verfechter der guten alten Steinzeit-Glühfaden-Technik?
> 
> Ich habe mir in den letzten Wochen LED Panels zugelegt. Eins mit 120x30cm² und eins mit 62x62cm², jeweils 40W (nachgemessen 38W), warmweiß. Sie spenden ein sehr warmes und wirklich sehr sehr angenehmes Licht (ideal für Morgenmuffel wie mich). Angenehmer als jede Glühbirne, von Leuchtstofflampen ganz zu schweigen. Die Leuchtfläche ist völlig gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet, man sieht keinerlei Leuchtpunkte. Die Lichtstärke kann man schlecht beurteilen. Auf jeden Fall ist sie um ein Vielfaches heller als herkömmliche, flächenmäßig gleichgroße Leuchtstoff-Technik dreifacher Leistung. Ich kann diese Leuchten besten Gewissens empfehlen, eventuell auch für Büroräume. Bei eBay sind sie als Auktion im Schnitt bereits für *70,-€* zu ergattern. Geliefert werden sie aus Holland (Verkäufer. "artikel-direkt").
> 
> ...



Wie ist das da mit dem Abstrahlwinkel? Leuchten die nicht nur gerade nach unten?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (6 Mai 2012)

Ah 155°, Guten Morgen. Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## vollmi (6 Mai 2012)

Wie lange ist wohl die Lebensdauer?
Ich habe bei mir diverse GU10 und G5.3 Spots gegen LED ersetzt. Angefangen habe ich mit billigen 60LED 7Watt Spots die waren vom Licht her sehr gut. Aber nach einigen Monaten sind schon die ersten ausgefallen oder haben geflackert.

Ich habe mit durch diverse Hersteller probiert erst die Philips die ich jetzt drin habe halten offenbar durch und leuchten vor allem alle gleich stark in der gleichen farbe. Die anderen haben immer verschieden hell geleuchtet weil jede halt einen eigenen Trafo hatte und dieser wohl verschiedene Spannung abgegeben hat.

Die kosten aber auch gut 25 Euro das Stück. Kann man ja mal anfangen zu rechnen wie lange die brennen müssen bis man in die Gewinnzone kommt.

mfg René


----------



## IBFS (6 Mai 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Die kosten aber auch gut 25 Euro das Stück. Kann man ja mal anfangen zu rechnen wie lange die brennen müssen bis man in die Gewinnzone kommt.



Falsch gedacht - es ist entscheidend wann der Hersteller der Lampen in die Gewinnzone kommt.   

Idealerweise fallen die Lampen genau nach 2 Jahren und einem Tag aus.  

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2012)

Wenn die Strompreise weiter so steigen, lohnt sich das bald schon,
wenn man eine Energiesparlampe 10min Brennen lässt.


----------



## OHGN (6 Mai 2012)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Auf dem Leuchtmittel-Markt hat sich mittlerweile einiges getan. Gibt es immer noch Verfechter der guten alten Steinzeit-Glühfaden-Technik?
> (...)



Ja, mich!
Ich finde ja diesen ganzen LED-Kram nicht verkehrt, aber es gibt Räumlichkeiten, da möchte ich auf den guten alten Steinzeit-Glühfaden nicht verzichten. Und das Verbot des Selben ärgert mich fürchterlich! :twisted:


----------



## IBFS (6 Mai 2012)

OHGN schrieb:


> Ja, mich!
> Ich finde ja diesen ganzen LED-Kram nicht verkehrt, aber es gibt Räumlichkeiten, da möchte ich auf den guten alten Steinzeit-Glühfaden nicht verzichten. Und das Verbot des Selben ärgert mich fürchterlich! :twisted:



Wenn man den ganzen ESL und LED-Junkies sagen würde, ab morgen dürft ihr keine Kerzen oder keine Lagerfeuer mehr anzünden - das ist ja sooo schädlich, altmodisch und CO2-erzeugend - das würdet ihr dann wohl genauso "Zukunftsgläubig" hinnehmen. Solange "Modern" nur mit GRELL, FLACKERND, TEUER, LOBBYISTISCH und UNGEMÜTLICH assoziiert wird, dann bin ich lieber "UNMODERN".  

Frank


----------



## M-Ott (6 Mai 2012)

Hat eigentlich einer von Euch mal überschlagen, welchen Anteil das Licht am eigenen 'Strom'-verbrauch hat?
Richtig! Minimal. Tendenziell waren es selbst VOR dem ESL-Zwang nicht einmal 5%. Wenn die EU TATSÄCHLICH Energie einsparen wollte, dann hätte sie dazu ganz andere Möglichkeiten gehabt.
Wir Deutschen sind einfach in Bezug auf Umweltschutz extrem obrigkeitshörig und nehmen alles, von dem man uns erzählt, es sei gut für die Umwelt, hin, ohne es zu hinterfragen.
Beispiele gefällig: Grüner Punkt, Wassersparen, Solarsubventionen, Einwegpfand...
Alles sehr fragwürdige Aktionen, aber es wird stillschweigend hingenommen, weil es ja angeblich so gut für die Umwelt ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich einer von Euch mal überschlagen, welchen Anteil das Licht am eigenen 'Strom'-verbrauch hat?
> Richtig! Minimal. Tendenziell waren es selbst VOR dem ESL-Zwang nicht einmal 5%. Wenn die EU TATSÄCHLICH Energie einsparen wollte, dann hätte sie dazu ganz andere Möglichkeiten gehabt.
> Wir Deutschen sind einfach in Bezug auf Umweltschutz extrem obrigkeitshörig und nehmen alles, von dem man uns erzählt, es sei gut für die Umwelt, hin, ohne es zu hinterfragen.
> Beispiele gefällig: Grüner Punkt, Wassersparen, Solarsubventionen, Einwegpfand...
> Alles sehr fragwürdige Aktionen, aber es wird stillschweigend hingenommen, weil es ja angeblich so gut für die Umwelt ist.



Michael hat so recht, zur Ergänzung, die Obrigkeit lässt sich gerne schmieren und bringen dann Gesetze
oder Verordnungen raus, die ihren Sinn nicht entsprechen. 

Was uns jetzt wohl blüht wenn sie die Preisänderungen bei den Mineralölkonzernen kontrollieren, das wird
uns bestimmt teuer zu stehen kommen. Aber wenigstens haben Sie dann stabilität bei den Steuereinnahmen,
die beim Benzin erwirtschaftet werden.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Mai 2012)

Ein schönes Thema ....... Also mir geht das mit den Glühlampen ziemlich am A. vorbei. Ich hab reichlich davon in der Schublade. Das sollte für die nächsten Jahre reichen und dann werde ich mich in Ruhe umschauen was dann so erlaubt ist und es auf dem Markt gibt. Ich denke das ESL auch bald verboten werden. Die sind doch giftig. Und ach ja.. Leben wird auch verboten. Das ist zu 100% tödlich. Sehr gefährlich und sollte man nicht machen.


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Mai 2012)

ich habe bei mir schon diverse Lampen (hauptsächlich Hochvolt Halogen-Strahler und R63 Strahler) durch LED ersetzt(und werde in hahre Zukunft noch mehr machen). Da gibt es natürlich viel Müll auf dem Markt, eine ordentliche Helligkeit ist im Moment immer noch eher die Ausnahme, wer lesen und vergleichen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Die Haltbarkeit hält aber mit dem Energiesparlampenschrott allemal mit. Das Glühlampenverbot stört mich nicht, zum einen gibt es die Halogenlampen in Glühlampenform, zum anderen sind "Speziallampen" nach wie vor erlaubt, also beispielsweise die gute Glühlampe mit dem Hammersymbol drauf


----------



## cmm1808 (9 Mai 2012)

Aktien, Gold, Staatsanleichen..? Alles Schrott! Glühbirnen sind der Anlagemarkt von morgen.

Glühbirnen bunkern, dann nur noch ein bischen warten für 20€/Stück in der Bucht anbieten. 

Aber im Ernst, ich werde mir nie auch nur eine dieser quecksilberverseuchten Energiespar-Lügen-Lampen in mein Haus holen.

Dann lieber bunkern und danach auf Kerzen LED umstellen oder im Dunkel gut munkeln:s20:


----------



## OHGN (3 September 2012)

> (...)
> Da passt nur zu gut, wenn dieser Tage der deutsche EU-Kommissar Günther Oettinger aus Brüssel den Ukas herrausgibt: Jetzt, da das etappenweise eingeführte Glühlampenverbot total gilt, komme es darauf an, durch Kontrollen in den Geschäften auch seine vollständige Einhaltung durchzusetzen.
> (...)


Dümmer geht's jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr... :roll:

http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/debatte/article108828282/Ausgeglueht.html


----------



## Rudi (3 September 2012)

OHGN schrieb:


> Dümmer geht's jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr... :roll:
> 
> http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/debatte/article108828282/Ausgeglueht.html



Albert Einstein hatte recht. Zitat:"Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche _Dummheit_, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher."
Für mich zählt da auch der Kauf eines Fußballstars für 40 Mio. dazu.


----------



## IBFS (3 September 2012)

Schon erstaunlich - von 2009, als ich den Thread erstellt habe - bis jetzt, 
hat sich für den Normalverbaucher nicht viel bei der Beleuchtungstechnik getan.

Interssant wird es, wenn auch GaAs verboten wird  :sw9:

http://www.photonik.de/pl/5/6/0/4056/optische-industrie-fuerchtet-gaas-verbot.html

dann gibt es auch viele Sorten von LEDs nicht mehr  


Leute, kauft Kerzen!

Frank


----------



## M-Ott (4 September 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Leute, kauft Kerzen!


Ist schon traurig, wie wir uns langsam und allmählich per gesetzlicher Regelung in die Steinzeit zurück katapultieren und unseren Lebensstandard und unsere Freiheit "zum Wohle der Umwelt" immer mehr beschneiden lassen. Unter dem Mäntelchen "für die Umwelt" nehmen wir Deutschen ja offensichtlich jede Maßnahme hin, sei sie noch so sinnlos. Selbst die sogenannten Experten schweigen dann ganz schnell, bevor sie als Umweltnazis beschimpft werden. Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## SPS_Forum (4 September 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Selbst die sogenannten Experten schweigen dann ganz schnell, bevor sie als Umweltnazis beschimpft werden. Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.



Dabei sind diese so genannten Experten die schlimmsten Umweltsünder, die es gibt!!

Und die ganzen Politiker mit ihren tollen (geschenkten) Karren und Privatjets!!!

LG


----------



## Perfektionist (4 September 2012)

SPS_Forum schrieb:


> Dabei sind diese so genannten Experten die schlimmsten Umweltsünder, die es gibt!!
> 
> Und die ganzen Politiker mit ihren tollen (geschenkten) Karren und Privatjets!!!
> 
> LG


Dein Beitrag lohnt die Bits nicht, in denen er gespeichert ist. Nichtmal zum Arschwischen taugt er.

...und wenn Ralle meinen unnötig geistreichen Senf dazu gelesen hat, darf er dies hier getrost löschen, gerne mitsammen obigem Müll...


PS: ist ja Stammtisch, da uns der Schwanzvergleich abhanden gekommen ist, kanns ja vielleicht hier sogar stehn bleiben


----------



## IBFS (4 September 2012)

*{Eine Suchanfrage bei Google
verbraucht so viel Strom
wie eine Energiesparlampe 
benötigt, um eine Stunde
lang zu leuchten.}*

http://www.unnuetzes.com/wissen/2761/google-vs-energiesparlampe/

Ich glaube diese ganze Lampendiskussion ist unter diesem Gesichtspunkt völlig sinnlos.  

Frank


----------



## vollmi (4 September 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich glaube diese ganze Lampendiskussion ist unter diesem Gesichtspunkt völlig sinnlos.



Naja, ohne eine Herleitung steht die obige "Tatsache" etwas wacklig.

Und von was für einer Energiesparlampe spricht man da? Gibt ja nicht nur eine Leistungsstärke.

mfG René


----------



## Perfektionist (5 September 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich glaube diese ganze Lampendiskussion ist unter diesem Gesichtspunkt völlig sinnlos.


als der Zauberer von Menlo Park den Strom nutzte, da war eben Beleuchtung der primäre Zweck des elektrischen Stromes. Dass Licht teuer sei, diese Ansicht hat sich in manchen Betonköpfen hartnäckig gehalten. 


...siehe meine Signatur "Stereotypen"


----------



## Paule (11 September 2012)

Energiesparlampen: 

In der Küche habe ich so eine tolle Lampe. 

Gestern Abend ist das Teil kaputt gegangen, OK, die Laufzeit war in Ordnung außer das sie immer mehr an Leuchtkraft verloren hat.
Ich also ab in den Keller und eine neue gesucht. 

Als ich auf dem Weg nach oben war kommt schon meine Frau entgegen und reißt alle Fenster auf. 

Ich kann Euch sagen, das kleine Lämpchen hat zum stinken angefangen als ob da ein großer Umrichter abraucht. :twisted:

Ich möchte meine Glühbirnen zurück haben.


----------



## nade (11 September 2012)

Och ja, die Politheinis und ihre Eggschberdde lernen ja jetzt nachdem sie aller Welt diese Energiesparfunzeln (Leuchtstofffröhre in klein) als das non + Ultra verkaufen wollten, das die Dinger an vielen plätzen in einem normalen Haushalt ungeeignet sind.
http://www.reichelt.de 50W LED Platine

Schon grasses Teil. nur 27V Betriebsspannung???:???: Da kostet ja ein Netzteil gleich nochmal so viel. Bei 24V hätt ich die mal echt nur zum Probieren zugelegt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 September 2012)

Ich war heute in einem Baumarkt. Als Sonderaktion gab es Palettenweise Glühbirnen. 40W und 60W.   Von wegen gibt es nicht mehr......


----------



## Paule (11 September 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich war heute in einem Baumarkt. Als Sonderaktion gab es Palettenweise Glühbirnen. 40W und 60W. Von wegen gibt es nicht mehr......


Jep, und in einem halben Jahr gibt es noch Palettenweise 25W Glühbirnen und dann ist Schluss.
Such doch mal einen Laden der noch 100W oder wenigsten 75W Glühbirnen hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Jep, und in einem halben Jahr gibt es noch Palettenweise 25W Glühbirnen und dann ist Schluss.
> Such doch mal einen Laden der noch 100W oder wenigsten 75W Glühbirnen hat.



Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen in einen Geschäft ganz normal 150W
Lämpchen gekauft.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 September 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen in einen Geschäft ganz normal 150W
> Lämpchen gekauft.



Vorbildlich, in der Tat vorbildlich. Wer zu Weihnachten eine 
vollständige Lichterkette auf dem Weihnachtsbaum haben 
möchte, muss sich jetzt um die Ersatzleuchtmittel kümmern.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 September 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Vorbildlich, in der Tat vorbildlich. Wer zu Weihnachten eine
> vollständige Lichterkette auf dem Weihnachtsbaum haben
> möchte, muss sich jetzt um die Ersatzleuchtmittel kümmern.



Ich konnte auswählen ob ich die Umwelt mit Quicksiber direkt oder durch CO2 bei erhöhten
Energieaufwand indirekt verschmutze. Da Kohle und Atomkraftwerke nicht in Unmittelbarer
Nähe sind habe ich die Konventionelle Lössung der Glühbirne gewählt (birne hört sich auch 
noch ein wenig nach Natur an).
Zusätzlicher effekt, herabzetzung des Heizölverbrauchs, durch Wärmeaustrahlung der Lampe,
na wenn das nicht Unweltbewußt ist weiß ich es auch nicht .


----------



## nade (12 September 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Vorbildlich, in der Tat vorbildlich. Wer zu Weihnachten eine
> vollständige Lichterkette auf dem Weihnachtsbaum haben
> möchte, muss sich jetzt um die Ersatzleuchtmittel kümmern.


Dazu habe ich eben was gefunden.....


----------



## Rudi (12 September 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Energiesparlampen:
> In der Küche habe ich so eine tolle Lampe.
> Gestern Abend ist das Teil kaputt gegangen, OK, die Laufzeit war in Ordnung außer das sie immer mehr an Leuchtkraft verloren hat.
> Ich also ab in den Keller und eine neue gesucht.
> ...



Was da so alles für Schrott verkauft wird ist unglaublich. Immer schön in den Laden zurückbringen bis es die Verkäufer satt haben !!


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (12 September 2012)

Habt Ihr denn auch alle schon angefangen HQL`s zu bunkern??

Ich stocke gerade unser Lager ein wenig auf.. 

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 September 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ..Zusätzlicher effekt, herabzetzung des Heizölverbrauchs, durch Wärmeaustrahlung der Lampe,
> na wenn das nicht Unweltbewußt ist weiß ich es auch nicht .


..Und im heißen Sommernächten tun's die Glühwürmchen. Nein, im Sommer mußt du natürlich die Warmlicht-LEDs durch Kaltlicht-LEDs ersetzen :s3: ! Spaß beiseite, natürlich hast du Recht mit der Heizleistung von Glühlampen, leider.


----------



## Mr.Spok (13 September 2012)

.... falls jemand seine Energiesparlampe zu dunkel sein sollte, ich hab da noch einiges gebunkert....

230V / 1000W macht schön hell und warm ....




Jan


----------

